# immigration from new zealand to america



## anonumous (Mar 29, 2008)

How would one go about getting from new zealand to us, such as what age requirements and any other requirements needed by the new zealand citizen

any information possible would be nice


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

When talking about the US, the most important consideration is how you can get an employer or family member to sponsor you. These days that's about the only way you can get a visa - long term or short term.

The first place to check is the US Consulate in your home country (i.e. New Zealand) - however there doesn't appear to be a local website for the Consulate in Wellington, so start here: UnitedStatesVisas.gov Homepage
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## livialen (Mar 22, 2008)

*NZ reasons for leaving?*

I've been considering moving to NZ with my fiancè. He is a very experienced medical doctor (with 15years university studies +10years exp); I'm in advertising/marketing.
May I ask you the reasons for which you would like to leave NZ? Would you still advise people to emigrate to NZ?


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Just to explain, the US does not operate on a point system the way New Zealand and Australia do. There is no extra credit for knowing the language, having special skills but no employer, or being young. Also, I think being from a developed country probably hurts you. My impression, and it's only my impression, is that we are biased in the opposite direction, and for general immigration, prefer immigrants from poorer countries. 'huddled masses' and all that. New Zealand citizens may be eligible for the green card lottery, though.


----------



## anonumous (Mar 29, 2008)

livialen said:


> I've been considering moving to NZ with my fiancè. He is a very experienced medical doctor (with 15years university studies +10years exp); I'm in advertising/marketing.
> May I ask you the reasons for which you would like to leave NZ? Would you still advise people to emigrate to NZ?


relationship


----------

